# Speaking of white aprons, does your jurisdiction perform the long or short form apron lecture?



## Mosaic (Sep 27, 2017)

Ive seen it done both ways. Does your jurisdiction call for the long or short form version?


----------



## goomba (Sep 27, 2017)

The only one I've ever seen in person and in the ritual book is around 400 words.  That makes it longer than the one used in Duncan's Ritual.  So this is my roundabout way of saying I don't know if it is long or short form as it's all we got .


----------



## Bloke (Sep 27, 2017)

(I have no idea what you are talking about.. might be called "extension of the badge ".... *googles*... yep.. we only have one version of it here.)


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 27, 2017)

We have a few different apron lectures in my Jurisdictions. they are completely different from each other so there is no long or short form


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bloke (Sep 27, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> We have a few different apron lectures in my Jurisdictions. they are completely different from each other so there is no long or short form
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


Hmm. Different ones within the same degree ?
(and thinking on it, we have "The Badge" and then the "Badge Extension" in each degree... so I guess we have more than one in each degree..)...


----------



## HoldenMonty (Sep 27, 2017)

I'm still fairly new but the only apron lecture that I have seen is at the end of each degree and in the first they talk about the origins of it for operative masons and then how it's worn for each degree after you receive that degree to make sure you know how to wear it properly.


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 27, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Hmm. Different ones within the same degree ?
> (and thinking on it, we have "The Badge" and then the "Badge Extension" in each degree... so I guess we have more than one in each degree..)...



We only have one degree with an apron lecture, the EA.
And as Rip said, there are many variations but no long-and-short version.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 27, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> We only have one degree with an apron lecture, the EA.
> And as Rip said, there are many variations but no long-and-short version.



Apron lecture yes but as the brother above mentioned there is the "how to wear it" instructions as well in all three


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 27, 2017)

HoldenMonty said:


> I'm still fairly new but the only apron lecture that I have seen is at the end of each degree and in the first they talk about the origins of it for operative masons and then how it's worn for each degree after you receive that degree to make sure you know how to wear it properly.



Think back to when u were presented the apron...."more noble then the Eagle...purple of our fraternity may rest on your shoulders...."  there's a lot more there then that but it's all I can remember right now


----------



## Glen Cook (Sep 27, 2017)

I think there are two pieces of ritual being discussed:

1.  Instruction , usually by the SW, as to now the apron is to be worn in each degree. 
2.Presentation of the apron in the first degree. I’ve only seen the long form presentation in the US. UGLE typically does s short form, bit may do a long form.


----------



## goomba (Sep 28, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> I think there are two pieces of ritual being discussed:
> 
> 1.  Instruction , usually by the SW, as to now the apron is to be worn in each degree.
> 2.Presentation of the apron in the first degree. I’ve only seen the long form presentation in the US. UGLE typically does s short form, bit may do a long form.



I responded assuming the OP was talking about 2.


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 28, 2017)

goomba said:


> I responded assuming the OP was talking about 2.



As did I.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Sep 29, 2017)

Short form I guess. I've heard New York's version which is longer than ours.


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 12, 2017)

Texas answer - Short form version happens in the 1st degree.  Long form version happens in the 3rd degree.  Thus both are required.  This is one variation on the ritual that I very much like.

California and Illinois answer - Short form must be learned to qualify for the chairs so most brothers prefer it.  Long form must be learned for certification as a ritual instructor so a smaller number of brothers prefer it.


----------



## Keith C (Oct 12, 2017)

HoldenMonty said:


> I'm still fairly new but the only apron lecture that I have seen is at the end of each degree and in the first they talk about the origins of it for operative masons and then how it's worn for each degree after you receive that degree to make sure you know how to wear it properly.



You will quickly learn that EVERYTHING is different in PA!


----------



## Bloke (Oct 12, 2017)

dfreybur said:


> Texas answer - Short form version happens in the 1st degree.  Long form version happens in the 3rd degree.  Thus both are required.  This is one variation on the ritual that I very much like.
> 
> California and Illinois answer - Short form must be learned to qualify for the chairs so most brothers prefer it.  Long form must be learned for certification as a ritual instructor so a smaller number of brothers prefer it.


Great to see you back here Doug !!!!


----------



## HoldenMonty (Oct 13, 2017)

Keith C said:


> You will quickly learn that EVERYTHING is different in PA!


I am gradually learning this. Since I live right on the NY/PA border my Dad and I are going to visit a couple NY lodges to see the difference. It was cool though he went to a NY stated meeting when I ended up going to a wedding and their district deputy was having his visit and the district deputy gave my dad his districts pin.


----------



## Mosaic (Oct 24, 2017)

Here you go brothers

http://www.masonic-lodge-of-education.com/master-mason-apron.html


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 24, 2017)

That link is spam


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Mosaic (Oct 25, 2017)

Short form (varies)

"I now present you with the lambskin or white leather apron.  It is an emblem of innocence and the badge of a Mason: more ancient than the Golden Fleece or Roman Eagle, and when worthily worn, more honorable than the Star and Garter, or any other Order that can be conferred upon you at this or any future period by king, prince, potentate, or any other person, except he be a Mason and within the Body of a just and legally constituted Lodge of such."

Long form (varies)

"It may be that, in the years to come, upon your head shall rest the laurel wreaths of victory; pendant from your breast may hang jewels fit to grace the diadem of an eastern potentate; yea, more than these: 

...for with the coming light your ambitious feet may tread round after round the ladder that leads to fame in our mystic circle, and even the purple of our Fraternity may rest upon your honored shoulders;

...but never again by mortal hands, never again until your enfranchised spirit shall have passed upward and inward through the gates of pearl, shall any honor so distinguished, so emblematic of purity and all perfection, be bestowed upon you as this, which I now confer. 

It is yours; yours to wear through an honorable life, and at your death to be placed upon the coffin which contains your earthly remains, and with them laid beneath the silent clods of the valley."

"Let its pure and spotless surface be to you an ever-present reminder of purity of life, of rectitude of conduct, a never-ending argument for higher thoughts, for nobler deeds, for greater achievements; and when at last your weary fee shall have reached the end of their toilsome journey,

...and from your nerveless grasp forever drop the working tools of a busy life, may the record of your life and conduct be as pure and spotless as this fair emblem which I place within your hands tonight;

...and when your trembling soul shall stand naked and alone before the great white throne, there to receive judgment for the deeds done while here in the body, may it be your portion to hear from Him who sitteth as Judge Supreme these welcome words:

 'Well done, thou good and faithful servant, enter thou into the joy of thy Lord.'"

"I charge you-take it, wear it with pleasure to yourself and honor to the Fraternity."


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 25, 2017)

Pretty much the same in OR and NM however NM has a couple other Apron Lectures as well.  One of which mentions WB George Washington 

Sent from my SM-G386T using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Keith C (Oct 25, 2017)

In PA we only have the above quoted "short form" with a few changes in wording;  "leathern" vs leather and no mention of princes, potentates, etc.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Oct 25, 2017)

what is the short version???, "Hey Put this on"....LOL


----------



## Bloke (Oct 25, 2017)

Mosaic said:


> Short form (varies)
> 
> "I now present you with the lambskin or white leather apron.  It is an emblem of innocence and the badge of a Mason: more ancient than the Golden Fleece or Roman Eagle, and when worthily worn, more honorable than the Star and Garter, or any other Order that can be conferred upon you at this or any future period by king, prince, potentate, or any other person, except he be a Mason and within the Body of a just and legally constituted Lodge of such."
> 
> ...



We only do it one way and it has two parts - the investiture and then the extension. The SW invests;


_Brother x … by the Worshipful Master's command, I invest you with the distinguishing badge of an Entered Apprentice Freemason. It is more ancient than the Golden Fleece or Roman Eagle, more honourable than the Garter or any other Order in existence, being the badge of innocence and the bond of friendship. I strongly exhort you ever to wear and consider it as such; and further exhort you never to disgrace that badge, for it will never disgrace you._

This is then followed by the extension delivered by another Brother
_
Let me add to the remarks of my Brother the Senior Warden, that you are never to put on that badge and enter a Lodge wherein there is a Brother with whom you are at variance, or against whom you entertain feelings of animosity. In such cases it is expected that you will invite him to withdraw in order to settle your differences amicably, upon which being happily effected, you may then clothe yourselves, enter the Lodge and work with that love and harmony which should at all times characterize Freemasons. But if, unfortunately, your differences be of such a nature as not to be so easily adjusted, it were better that one or both of you retire than that the harmony of the Lodge should be disturbed by your presence.
_
More explanations follow in other charges.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 19, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Apron lecture yes but as the brother above mentioned there is the "how to wear it" instructions as well in all three





Ripcord22A said:


> Think back to when u were presented the apron...."more noble then the Eagle...purple of our fraternity may rest on your shoulders...." there's a lot more there then that but it's all I can remember right now


Same here.


Glen Cook said:


> I think there are two pieces of ritual being discussed:
> 
> 1. Instruction , usually by the SW, as to now the apron is to be worn in each degree.
> 2.Presentation of the apron in the first degree. I’ve only seen the long form presentation in the US. UGLE typically does s short form, bit may do a long form.


Agreed.


----------



## okielabrat (Aug 3, 2018)

Long form here in Oklahoma.


----------

